# Carriage Stop Mod



## YYCHM (Aug 27, 2022)

If you ever make a carriage stop don't do what I did.....






And put access to the locking screws on the bottom.  They will eventually drive you crazy trying to get at them.






Fixed that issue today.  Much easier to get at now.


----------



## Degen (Aug 27, 2022)

Continuous improvement.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 27, 2022)

I did the same thing initially. On V2 I ditched the socket head cap screws in favor of a small handle. No more 'where is the hex wrench'. This style of handle has a spring inside so you can pull up, set it to an angle & it detents in that position. More liberal chamfers on all the edges. I prefer the big thumbscrew type of stop with locking nuts on either side, allows you to make minute stop adjustments but the clamp body stays in position. And if you ever make another, I recommend making 2. Nice to have one on the other side of saddle if you are traversing back & forth between 2 positions.


----------



## Degen (Aug 27, 2022)

I was going to suggest an adjustable fine stop but because pf how I have my lathe set up decided against it.  Thinking it over  I think it the adjustable fine stop is must have as when you need it it may be in a configuration that the cross side may not want to be moved.


----------

